# Lake Worth Lagoon Engine test 04/30/09



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

I finally found a fuel line connector for the 8hp I picked up last week, decided on a whim to go check out Lake Worth Lagoon...after eating some delicious lane snapper my buddy had the previous night I asked him where he ran boat to get these fish in this wind? "inshore reefs in Lake Worth" he told me and after a few hours of internet surfing I decided to pick up some shrimp and get some snapper fillets the next morning.










It was blowing a steady 15knots out of the east but hugging the East bank of the Lagoon made it quite tolerable, and the fishing didn't hurt either! 

I loaded up on Lane Snapper and released quite few short muttons and mangrove snapper. I was simply motoring down the ICW and drifting 1/4oz jigheads tipped with live shrimp, getting a hit on almost every drop. 










The surprize came when I got a solid hit over the Sugar Sand Ledges that turned out to be a nice 24''-26'' snook, I was keeping the fish in the water and about to take a picture when WHAM the snook was nailed by a mssive cuda, made me feel terrible seeing that pretty snook torn in half but I'm glad my hand wasn't anywhere near that fish when it happened.










I was was off the water by noon and at home sippin' a brew by two...really liking this micro-skiff thing.










ah yes, I launched at Phil Foster Park, just north of peanut island.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good report. Sounds like the best way to beat the wind.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats on your trip, i'm gonna slide down there in a couple of weeks to wet a line so. florida style


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like a very successful test run to me...can't wait to see a report when you do it for real.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool trip.


----------

